# Angeln an der Ems Knock Dollart



## mohfra (24. November 2005)

Angeln an der Ems Knock Dollart 

Petri Sportsfreunde,
ich möchte gerne einen Thread über das Angeln, Schleppangeln, Brandungsangeln,
Spinnfischen, Ansitzangeln etc. an der Ems Knock Dollart eröffnen.
Ich selber habe nun auch schon einige Male auf der Ems gefischt, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich noch keinen erwähnenswerten Erfolg verzeichnen konnte.
Meine Versuche lagen im Spinnfischen, Ansitzangeln, Brandungsangeln (Knock), sowie Schleppangeln mit dem eigenem Sportboot.
Aus diesem Grunde möchte ich mehr Erfahrung über dieses doch großes Gewässer sammeln.







Das Angeln in der Ems zwischen Nordsee bis nach Papenburg hoch, kann ohne
Erlaubnisschein betrieben werden. Eine Fischereiprüfung muss jedoch nachgewiesen werden (Abtöten der Fischen).

Das Brackwasser haben wir bis zum Emssperrwerk




Ab dem Emssperrwerk wird auch schon das Brandungsangeln betrieben. Die meisten Brandungsangler befinden sich jedoch an der Knock. 
Die Ems besitzt eine starke Strömung, wo manchmal selbst 100-200gr Blei nicht liegen bleiben.

Es können folgende Fischarten gefangen werden:


Zander, Hecht, Aal, Barsche, Karpfen, etc. im Brackwasserbereich
Dorsche, Flunder, Seezunge, etc. im mehr Salzwasserbereich (Nordsee bis Sperrwerk)

Ich habe im vorletztem Jahr (2004) das erste Mal mit dem Schleppangeln in der Ems begonnen und war 3Mal auf dem Fluß (zwischen Leer und Sperrwerk) zog ich die Wobbler, Blinker und Gummifisch hinter mir her. Jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Fischerheinrich hatte mir schon ein paar Tipps gegeben.

Schreibt doch hier bitte eure Erfahrungen und Fänge (evtl. mit Foto) in dieses Thread rein.

Im nächsten Jahr möchte ich es wieder an der Ems versuchen (Schleppangeln mit dem Sportboot (übrigens zu sehen unter: www.strammes-seil.de) und werden dann in diesem Thread berichten. Brauche also noch jede Menge Tipps und Tricks von euch.


----------



## mohfra (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln an der Ems Knock Dollart*

Petri Sportsfreunde,

ist denn zur Zeit keiner an der Ems unterwegs?


----------



## mohfra (22. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Ems Knock Dollart*

Nu ist doch bald Saisionbeginn!

Hat denn keiner Tips?#q#q#q


----------



## mibomicha (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Ems Knock Dollart*

moin
probier es auf http://www.nordseeangler.de/ . Wenn das nicht hilft , Petri heil


----------



## minne6 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ems Knock Dollart*

Moin Moin!
Ich weiß der thread ist schon alt, aber weiß jemand vielleicht, ob man in diesem Teil der Ems auch gut Karpfen fangen kann? Ich bin nämlich öfter in Leer, besser gesagt in Heisfelde und da ist die Ems ja direkt neben an.

So wie es aussieht braucht man ja keinen Erlaubniscchein für dieses Stück.

würde mich über eine Antwort freuen. 
Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Slui (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Ems Knock Dollart*

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich werde Ende Oktober Anfang November mein Glück zwischen Sperrwerk und Knock versuchen. Danach werde ich berichten wie es gelaufen ist.
Gruß Slui


----------



## Slui (2. November 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Ems Knock Dollart*

Ich war am 30.10.17 zwischen Emden und Knock höhe Wybelsum angeln. Gefangen habe ich 7 Wittlinge mit Wattwurm, waren zwar nur 20cm groß aber geräuchert waren sie ein Gaumenschmaus. Ich werde ende Dezember mal schauen ob ich vielleicht einen Dorsch an der Knock erwische.


----------

